# Cost of architects approx



## Tired Paul (1 Oct 2011)

Hi all,

Probably asking something that has been asked before but I'm looking for rough estimates from anybody that got drawings made up in the last 6 months or for a double extension to the side of a 3 bed semi. In the Cork area. Need to extend to the side - back is NOT a option. Must be 2 storey. We need to build a room for son with Special Needs on ground floor and extra bedroom above. Early stages of process but will need to push on this in the near future.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## onq (1 Oct 2011)

Rough estimates of what?

Design Fees?

Building Costs?


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon       as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action  be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in       Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters  at      hand.


----------



## Tired Paul (1 Oct 2011)

Apologies,

looking to get an architect to draw up plans for the extension. Once plans are drawn up will get builders to give prices on these. May be a bit vague but have no idea whats involved in the process of getting an extension done. 

Do you get a builder in first and give details on what you need and go on that. Or have plans drawn up and get builder to go by the drawings.

Is advisable to just go with the builder or should a "whole team" be involved. Personnally would prefer to get drawings done and hand these to builder and get extension done according to plans.


----------



## onq (1 Oct 2011)

Okay, having learned a lesson recently on managing client expectations can I say you've done the right thing second time around.

Now I'm going to tell you a few little known facts about the process.

Most people don't understand what is involved in designing because all the see is the final drawing.
However if you've ever been involved in any design process you will soon realize that the time spent drawing the final agreed design up is the least part of the project.
Start to finish you can draw up a set of say three A1 drawings in about two days, fully noted - plans sections and elevations.

That is the least of it - its the getting to that stage that takes the most time, looking at options, considering alternatives, doing sketches and 3D studies to get the "feel" of it, and doing some future planning to avoid shooting yourself in the foot later.
The design decisions that define what will be shown on the drawings is the more time-intensive part of the work and unless the client fully engages with those decisions and is clearly intending to take it to site it will never get done.
If the client won't fully engage with the design process its a total waste of time and the exercise is only good for getting in prices as opposed to what you may actually want, so get that clear in your mind from the start.

You'd be better off saving yourself fees and just getting a rough idead of the area and multiplying by the following factors per square foot

- €60 - Direct Build, no contractor - can lucky or can be a poor result
- €80 - contractor - basic specification
- €100 - contractor - reasonable standard of finish

SO for 400 sq ft the prices are

- €24,000
- €32,000
- €40,000

This excludes design fees and is for exempted development only.
Obtaining planning permission, site surveying, presentations to planners all cost extra.
You're paying for the person's time and the planning permission may involve negotiations with both the planning officer and the neighbours.

Hope this helps.



ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon       as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action  be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in       Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters  at      hand.


----------



## onq (1 Oct 2011)

Tired Paul said:


> Personnally would prefer to get drawings done and hand these to builder and get extension done according to plans.



That's the way its done.

Normally I would draw up the proposed extension or works and have an engineer cast an eye over it and if necessary comment on the structural method.
Then the drawings go out for pricing with an outline schedule of works, a safety statement, and a  specification.

You need a minimum of three contractors pricing the job and you don't always take the lowest price.
There is a lot of below cost pricing going on and builders disappearing after the 2nd drawdown.

After you select one from a minimum of three builders you go to site.
Welcome to my world 


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon       as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action  be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in       Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters  at      hand.


----------



## Tired Paul (4 Oct 2011)

Wow, thanks for all that. There's alot to take in there but very useful info. Will spend some time digesting it.
This is the start of what's going to be a very long process. We are planning to build extension for son with speacial needs so some high end spec's will be required. Have one builder calling this week to look over initial plan and site so should have a better idea by the weekend. 
Thanks again.


----------



## onq (4 Oct 2011)

You're very welcome, but you should be talking to your architect first, not a builder.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon        as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action   be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in        Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters   at      hand.


----------

